# A Dark Day



## choc0thrax (Oct 17, 2008)

Yesterday I was watching the fantastic movie - In Bruges. I thought to myself the music is pretty good and works well and waited to see who had done it. The end credits came and there it was - music composed by Carter Burwell. Time slowed, the blood drained from my face. I fell to the floor of my living room which was now spinning, friends asking if I was alright but I couldn't hear them. A strange tar like substance seeps out of all my orifices as I speak latin backwards. About an hour later at Subway I accepted that I liked his score, despite the fact they were out of Marinara Meatball and thus in a bad mood.

Anyone else ever go through similar trauma? God forbid I ever accidentally like a Graeme Revell score, my genitals would explode.


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ed (Oct 17, 2008)

:D :D :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 17, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Yesterday I was watching the fantastic movie - In Bruges. I thought to myself the music is pretty good and works well and waited to see who had done it. The end credits came and there it was - music composed by Carter Burwell. Time slowed, the blood drained from my face. I fell to the floor of my living room which was now spinning, friends asking if I was alright but I couldn't hear them. A strange tar like substance seeps out of all my orifices as I speak latin backwards. About an hour later at Subway I accepted that I liked his score, despite the fact they were out of Marinara Meatball and thus in a bad mood.
> 
> Anyone else ever go through similar trauma? God forbid I ever accidentally like a Graeme Revell score, my genitals would explode.



Horsefly nipping at a champion stallion.

Kindly direct me to where I see and hear a film score of yours that is superior to his many fine scores.


----------



## tobyond (Oct 17, 2008)

Great movie and memorable score.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 17, 2008)

choc0thrax @ 17th October 2008 said:


> Ythere it was - music composed by Carter Burwell



Funny, Choco; he speaks very highly of you.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 17, 2008)

funny i thought the score didn't work so well...felt disconnected from the film.

Would have liked to hear more soundtrack and less original music actually for that movie.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 17, 2008)

Huh, weird.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 17, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Yesterday I was watching the fantastic movie - In Bruges. I thought to myself the music is pretty good and works well and waited to see who had done it. The end credits came and there it was - music composed by Carter Burwell. Time slowed, the blood drained from my face. I fell to the floor of my living room which was now spinning, friends asking if I was alright but I couldn't hear them. A strange tar like substance seeps out of all my orifices as I speak latin backwards. About an hour later at Subway I accepted that I liked his score, despite the fact they were out of Marinara Meatball and thus in a bad mood.
> 
> Anyone else ever go through similar trauma? God forbid I ever accidentally like a Graeme Revell score, my genitals would explode.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 17, 2008)

Chocotrax,

Isn't he a gem. I love it. Don't know much about what he's talking about, but it sure makes me more interested in it. 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 17, 2008)

Hans, you still spell my name wrong on purpose don't you. 8)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 17, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Hans, you still spell my name wrong on purpose don't you. 8)


Of course, you know that. Why ask? 8)


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey... quit picking on my boyfriend! Anyone who can lick two mittens at once is quite sexy if you ask me (not to mention talented)...but you didn't ask me, did you. So, I'll move on...

I don't feel anyone needs a license to critique a public figure's work. Name of the game. We put our work out there, people form opinions. Pretty straight forward.

Just...I don't like seeing people's credentials challenged when they express an opinion about Art. Especially when it's expressed with satire. Worthwhile Art is designed to incite a reaction, negative or positive. A neutral reaction means we didn't do our job...unfortunately plenty of "Art" falls into that category (i.e. valueless) thus, we are entitled to say so.

In other words, I believe a negative reaction is better than a neutral reaction. A negative reaction normally means that, to the contrary, someone else out there loves it. Divisive.

*True, in a professional environment we are not wise to say these things. People's feelings get hurt when they aren't praised. Plenty of artist's feel they "deserve" this praise and don't wish to "earn" it. They feel "hard work" must be acknowledged, as opposed to deciphering the value of their creations unto themselves. Thus, we must put on our masks so as to not offend anyone by being "honest".

Then again 'honesty' is so important to me I had it tattooed onto my body (20 years ago - as a kid). Unfortunately, in Hollywood, the word "honesty" conflicts with the word "professionalism". Honestly, I'd rather be honest. There's plenty of projects I've looked at that were garbage, I chose "professionalism" yet felt I lied to the dude...maybe I should have, instead, said it was "fine" because I didn't actually hate it. Didn't EARN that much from me.

Carter Burwell has earned any negative comments he receives. He's to that level. Which I see as a fairly significant compliment and/or acknowledgment. 

Point being: Carter Burwell may in fact be flattered that he was able to 'move' an individual who is NOT a fan. That's saying something [honest].


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 18, 2008)

"Just...I don't like seeing people's credentials challenged when they express an opinion about Art. Especially when it's expressed with satire. Worthwhile Art is designed to incite a reaction, negative or positive. A neutral reaction means we didn't do our job...unfortunately plenty of "Art" falls into that category (i.e. valueless) thus, we are entitled to say so.


you dont know meeee!!!! Art


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 18, 2008)

p.s. I like Art... Art has value!


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 18, 2008)

pfff...I'm overrated


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 18, 2008)

kid-surf @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Hey... quit picking on my boyfriend! Anyone who can lick two mittens at once is quite sexy if you ask me (not to mention talented)...but you didn't ask me, did you. So, I'll move on...
> 
> I don't feel anyone needs a license to critique a public figure's work. Name of the game. We put our work out there, people form opinions. Pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...



I am sorry Kid, but if you are going to go on a public forum and express that level of unsolicited disrespect for a respected, accomplished person, you ought to have some record of accomplishment.

Otherwise, you are nothing more than a loud mouthed punk. Unsolicited opinions are like anuses. Everyone has one and no one needs more.

And then he took another unsolicited potshot at yet another accomplished and rspected composer.

Honesty is fine. If someone asks you your opinion, you should indeed answer honestly. That is quite different from what was done here. And it is not dishonest not to sò•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ•‹   ˆÕ •‹   ˆÕ!•‹   ˆÕ"


----------



## Thonex (Oct 18, 2008)

I hear you Jay... and mostly agree with you. But we all know Choco... and I for one find his little stories quite amusing... and usually quite colorful :D 

Choco didn't say Graeme Revell's music wasn't good. He just said he didn't like it. 

I think we can all agree that there is no such thing as "good" music or "bad" music... just honest music and dishonest music.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 18, 2008)

JohnG @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Jay, if I put a score out there and some non-musician or semi-musician posts on this or any board saying he or she thinks it stinks, then too bad for me. So, if it's too bad for me, why isn't it too bad for Carter or Hans or James or anybody? They are public figures, so there's heat with that. And please note that it was actually a _compliment_, not a criticism.
> 
> Moreover, it's an opinion about music, which, I think, ought to be encouraged on a forum for musicians. It's not like he said Carter was a secret Taliban member or will eliminate health care access or has excessive back hair or something personal.
> 
> ...



Your right, of course. We learn so much about the art and craft of film scoring from a guy like Choco publicly dissing Carter and Greame. It elevates us all.

John, if you cannot see why this is not constructive behavior, then I cannot reach you and I am through trying.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2008)

JohnG @ 18/10/2008 said:


> If I don't like Stockhausen or Tchaikovsky...



Whoa! Talk about apples and oranges!!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't think posting that I actually like a Burwell score would be a problem, sheesh! Jay, can't you see I went through a catharsis? Maybe I see Burwell in a whole new light! The purging of the black x-files like liquid from my body was just toxins that clouded my judgment. After the ordeal I felt so clean and fresh, although that could have been the 100% fresh grilled chicken teriyaki pumping through my veins at Subway. Eat fresh as they say.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2008)

Dude, I hope it's not the Subway near the Provi-Soir - that place is gross! I wouldn't touch that food if you paid me, even while wearing your mittens.

Note, I didn't say it sucked. :wink:


----------



## JohnG (Oct 18, 2008)

Ashermusic @ 18th October 2008 said:


> John, if you cannot see why this is not constructive behavior, then I cannot reach you and I am through trying.



It's not a matter of what I "cannot see," Jay, I just think you are wrong.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2008)

If I can't say that someone sucks on the internet, what's the point of living?


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 18, 2008)

synthetic @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> If I can't say that someone sucks on the internet, what's the point of living?




...Surfing.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 18, 2008)

I took it as a Choco complimenting in his own way, 

Then-his comment If I had a penny for everytime Jay was "done" with a thread I'd have like enough money for...bus fare or something." cracked...me...up..

sure enough..the next post...

Jay- you're heading into the same territory you've put Choco into. : )

It's just watercooler blah blah blah anyway. It's fun!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 18, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> I took it as a Choco complimenting in his own way,
> 
> Then-his comment If I had a penny for everytime Jay was "done" with a thread I'd have like enough money for...bus fare or something." cracked...me...up..
> 
> ...



Well, maybe it IS me, cause it's just not my idea of fun. I hate gossip, dishing and dissing well-known people, and all that kind of stuff. If I worked in an office, which I never have, I would be the guy walking away from the water cooler when that bullshit started.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 18, 2008)

My "It's fun" was more of a rolling the eyes thing.rhetorical...It's a human nature thing and I'm pretty much in agreement w/you in fact. But in this particular case- Choco was admitting the music was well done and the rest was just tongue in cheek to me. It was his way of admititng he actually LISTENED to music instead of THINKING music. : )

Then it sort if got out of hand. 

I didnt mean to stir the pot with you, Jay- seriously- just think some perspective has been lost on this particular thread. 

I hate gossip but... did you hear about Art? such a tool...


----------



## Alex W (Oct 18, 2008)

LEAVE CARTER ALOONNNENEEEE!! :cry:


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 18, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Dude, I hope it's not the Subway near the Provi-Soir - that place is gross! I wouldn't touch that food if you paid me, even while wearing your mittens.
> 
> Note, I didn't say it sucked. :wink:



You mean the one that's like connected to Blockbuster? I was actually wanting to go there tonight because I go to another one pretty much everyday and I try not to look too strange. I normally go to the one sandwiched in between the gigantic David Bitton poster and the video store where the bored twentysomething watches you as you walk by. I used to spend all my time going to the Mcdonalds in Westmount but that asian girl with the one dead eye makes me uncomfortable, never know if she's talking to me or the homeless dude next to me.


----------

